
Tech company CEO fired after threatening to kill Trump - Jerry2
http://www.news965.com/news/news/local/tech-company-ceo-fired-after-threatening-kill-trum/ns8KJ/
======
gozur88
This is why you should stay away from the internet when you're drunk and
pissed off.

~~~
Latty
The dumbest thing is, even if you wanted to make this joke (not saying it's
reasonable - clearly saying you are going to kill someone is not OK by any
stretch of the imagination, and should be called out for what it is), killing
Trump just leaves you with Pence, which is arguably worse.

~~~
paulddraper
Really? The running political meme was that Pence was far more popular than
his running mate.

I credit Trump's victory partially to his choice of VP.

~~~
nostrademons
Pence certainly helped unite crucial Republican constituencies behind Trump,
but _for social liberals_ (presumably the group we're talking about in this
thread) Pence is far worse.

Trump's social views are ambiguous and generally pretty moderate. He came out
in favor of LGBTQ rights during the convention and considers gay marriage
settled law. He claims to be pro-life now, but was pro-choice until 2011. He's
not an active churchgoer, and his daughter is Jewish.

Pence claims that he is "a Christian, a conservative, and a Republican, in
that order", and was majorly involved in the Tea Party. He's drawn consistent
flack from gay rights & abortion advocates for his time as Indiana governor.
His views may be more mainstream for the Republican party, but for the section
of liberalism that this CEO likely represented, they're just as if not more
abhorrent.

~~~
paulddraper
Huh, listening to some describe Trump, he was Hitler reincarnated.

Glad to hear the outcome found more middle ground than it might have.

~~~
Latty
That's a misinterpretation. Trump may appear to be slightly left of Pence, but
'middle ground'? No. Trump is still in favour of horrible stuff (and clearly
by having Pence as VP, he is enabling those views as well). Trump is also much
more variable - Pence has made his views clear where Trump has said little of
actual policy. Just because Trump is trivially more left than Pence doesn't
make him reasonable or his views anything less than terrifying and insane.

------
rudolf0
[https://packetsled.com/packetsled-response-to-matt-
harrigan-...](https://packetsled.com/packetsled-response-to-matt-harrigan-
comments/)

>PacketSled takes recent comments made by our CEO, seriously. Once we were
made aware of these comments, we immediately reported this information to the
secret service and will cooperate fully with any inquiries.

That's got to be some awkward phone calls.

------
imranq
Incredible marketing move

------
tzakrajs
This guy must have been a dream to work with...

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
I wouldn't assume. The current situation is making people, literally, loose
their minds.

I'm not trying to justify what he said (far from it) but, I wouldn't assume
that just because he's saying terrible things now, that he was remotely like
this in the past.

~~~
pvdebbe
If a person loses their mind over a republican being elected president, I
wouldn't want to work with that person. What happened to calm discourse?

